# buying Established Tank



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

hi guys, 

i'm about to recieve my 1st marine tank, i've been reseaching marine tanks, and drooling over them for ages now. 

the tank i'm reciving has been established for some time, it will be dismantled, and moved to my house. fish included. (clowns) 

i'm getting all the filters, pumps, LR, etc and lighting, sand that it had in its original home, 

do you guys have any advice on how i can help the move be as stress free on the fish as possable?

also i'm thinking of placing the tank in the living room, which has 2 large windows on either wall, will this light effect algae growth in the tank? or am i good to go? the room it's self is naturally well lit, the tank comes with a hood, but the tank itself wont be getting alot of direct sunlight. 

i had a ropical tank in this room for a while and becasue i left the lights on too long it would go green. so i'm a little worried the marine tank mght do the same. 

thanks guys!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

how large is the system? How long will the sunlight hit the aquarium? What type of water will you be using? Filtration? 

To make a move stress free, put your fish/inverts in the largest bags (one per bag) you can find. Put them in a cooler when you move (this holds the temp in the bag). Keep them in the dark and keep as much as the old water as you can. Drip acclimate them before putting them back into the tank.


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

how large is the system? 

its a 65g system 

How long will the sunlight hit the aquarium?

maybe 4-6 hours a day, i could pobably close one of the curtains halfing the light. 

What type of water will you be using? Filtration? 
ehiem cannister filter


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yikes. That's a lot of direct sunlight. Algae will be one problem, and heat will be another.

As for the move, leave the sand alone. Siphon out all but an inch of the water and store it in clean buckets. Bag the fish in big bags. Get some helpers, and move the tank without twisting it so it doesn't crack. One way to do that would be to put it onto a big board, and then everyone carries the board, but you can probably do okay just by being coordinated and careful.
Put a big clean plate or frisbee on the sand, and pour the water back in onto that, which will stir up the sand the least possible amount. 
Work quickly. Keep the filter media very moist, but not submerged. 
Ideally, you'd premix about 20 gallons of new saltwater and have it fully ready before starting anything else, so that you could do a 1/3 water change during all this.


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks. 

great advice. 

i am thinking of moving the tank into another room where it will only get 1-2 hours direct sunlight and the curtains are always draw. but the tank would have to sit flush against the window....

i'll pass that advice onto the person thats delivering it for me. 

thanks again


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Glad we could help. Keep in touch to tell us how everything is doing. We are a fun community here!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Flush against the window? Nooooo!
If it has to go near the window, make sure that you do something to prevent the temperature problems that would cause. Taping a big piece of styrofoam on the back of the tank can insulate it, or taping it to the window itself.


----------



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

my only choice is the window.. 

its well coverd by curtains - 2 layers but i'l lget some foam too.. 

the window only gets the morning sun so hopefully that wont be to bad


----------

